# Buy new for good price or wait for the 2014 models?



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

New to the forum here and had a few questions before i pull the trigger on a new Toro PowerMax 726 OE.

I live in Minnesota if that makes any difference. I have been searching and searching and finally found the Toro 726 OE and am pretty impressed and i havent even seen the machine in person yet. I just know that after looking at the build quality of a Craftsman in person, I am pretty disappointed. Toro on the other hand has great motors and reputation. 

I have a good deal pending on a brand new one for $830. 

My questions are :

1. is this a good price?
2. Is there a newer model coming out over the summer/fall of 2013 that would knock the sox off of this blower?
3. Will this fit in the back of my girlfriends VW Tiguan?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

#1 Thats a good deal for a toro
#2 don't know
#3 don't know


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking at some online prices $830 is a good price
#2: not likely
#3: not likely, i though it might fit with the hatch open but you have seats back there. is the rear seat removable and the floor flat


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Toro*

Jet

First off, welcome to the forum. I can't answer your questions either as I'm an old-school machine man myself. I can and have bought alot of used machines for that money, so if you're willing and able to do a little work yourself you can save some $$.

I don't know where you're at in Mn. but I'm in Minneapolis. If you're not in a rush you should start seeing prices coming down on some good used machines in the next couple of months. Spring to early Summer have been some of the best months for me and I've bought, refurbished and resold quite a new machines.

I wouldn't doubt some dealers will also be discounting end of season machines soon if they haven't already. If new is you choice, keep and eye out and be ready to jump when the right one shows up.


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I am pretty certain ill purchase this new toro for sure. I am not too knowledgable on motors.

I'm thinking that with the seats folded Down and the handle rails taken off it should fit just fine. I'm also thinking I may just rent a small trailer and pull it with my ford fusion. The lady will be happy she won't have to drive my car


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure exactly how tall that is, but I have a small 2000 Honda CRV that I can fit my Ariens on. It is a close call since the handles hit the ceiling and push the levers down, but it does fit. If you are buying new you could get one still in the box and that will help. You could probably just fold the handles down too.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree on the old stuff but as to the new one, I'll say for a 26" machine, I'd like more than 7HP depending on how much snow you get.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Jet, Shryp and I know a guy on another forum that thinks pretty highly of those awful, poor quality machines
Here's a video of it barely throwing snow




Personally, I think that's a great price for a great machine, + warranty!
This ones an 8 hp, but I think you'll never see any difference. I wish you good luck and post back some pics for the snowblower porno guys here (me included).


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, i appriciate all the responses. I went ahead and actually found a Toro 726 at Home Depot for 899 - my 10% off coupon. Total before tax was 809. I think i got a pretty great deal. 

My new baby is sitting in the garage just waiting to be put together. Cant decide if i should keep it stored in the box until next winter or start it up now (practically no more snow here in MN, except the light dusting we got today)

Thoughts?


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd put it together and make sure it's all there. Good luck getting a missing part from HD next year.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Assembly*



Laker said:


> I'd put it together and make sure it's all there. Good luck getting a missing part from HD next year.


I have to agree: if something is missing or there's a defect that prevents it from running then what would happen next fall? I'd put it together and you may have a chance to use it this weekend with the coming snow. Once the winter is done then do the usual storage setup to prep it for the summer. You will then know it should run next year.

My thoughts.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Unbox that thing! Let's see some pics

I agree with the others, you never know what can happen in shipping. Get it all put together and run it around the neighborhood. Show them who's boss.
Off topic my kids got a ping pong table for xmas, (in the box), missing several items and doubled up on some. Manufacturer sent us a coupon for Pizza Hut
with an apology, and the parts. Personally, I couldn't let a new blower sit in the box. I'd have to see it running.
Hey, how about them pics?????
Don't forget the oil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm building it on about an hour and will post some pics. Just another question, any thoughts on oil? I know it comes with a little inside but will definetly need to pick some up.

Will any 5w30 4 cycle work or should I stick with a certain brand?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you should have a bottle of oil in the box with the snowblower. i'm using lucas 5w 30


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

The heck!? I didn't get any bottle of oil with my new blower. Argh


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Jetsurly said:


> The heck!? I didn't get any bottle of oil with my new blower. Argh


Maybe Toro filled the engine before giving it to you?

Just check the oil and if it is low add some 5w30 to it.


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

Ugh! Just my luck, it's all put together but when I go to pull the engine cord to start, it won't even pull out. Is there something I missed?


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Jetsurly said:


> Ugh! Just my luck, it's all put together but when I go to pull the engine cord to start, it won't even pull out. Is there something I missed?


 
Check to see if the auger and or drive lever was locked down for shipping


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

Nope, nothing locked down. couldnt even more the auger. 

Luckily i was able to find the same model at the local home depot and exchange it. Such a PITA to get it there and back and have to put it together again. Especially after i had to rent a trailer, pick it up at a home depot about 35 minutes from my house and yadda yadda yadda. 

Needless to say, it is built, and started on the first pull 

Just got about 4 inches last night so luckily i can use it when i get home from work


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

where are the pic's


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

Ha, here is one (of the defective unit). Ill post more tonight!


----------

